# How to Input Camera Video to Computer ?



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a DFI RS482 Motherboard (with ATI on-board video) and an Opteron 165 CPU. I also have a Video Camera with two output jacks. I think they are "RCA" jacks. One is white and the other is red. They look like the standard coax connectors I see on things like stereos, with the single center "hot" and what I assume is ground sheilding.

The primary question is how to get the video camera's video and audio output to input into the computer using (hopefully) the connectors I have available on the Motherboard. This is not "high priority" and I don't want to spend any money on anything fancy, although I'd be willing to buy an adapter if that is all that is required.

Here's a picture of the RS482, which should show what kind of connectors I have.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.asp?Image=13%2D136%2D007%2D02%2Ejpg%2C13%2D136%2D007%2D03%2Ejpg%2C13%2D136%2D007%2D04%2Ejpg%2C13%2D136%2D007%2D05%2Ejpg%2C13%2D136%2D007%2D06%2Ejpg&CurImage=13%2D136%2D007%2D02%2Ejpg&Description=DFI+RS482+INFINITY+Socket+939+ATI+Radeon+Xpress+200+Micro+ATX+AMD+Motherboard+%2D+Retail

From what I can see, there are a couple of video related connections available, but I have no idea if they are inputs, outputs or both, nor which (if any) can be used to input video to the computer. Also, is there is any special software I would need to do this, or can I use something XP has already ?

The Motherboard came with two adapter cables.

One is a "pigtail" (adapter cable) that has 3 (what I am calling) "RCA" (female) jacks coming together to a single S-Video (male) plug. NewEgg's photo describes this as an "HDTV Cable".

The other is a single adapter cable that has a single "RCA" (female) jack at one end, and a single S-Video (male) plug the other. NewEgg's photo describes this as an "S-Video to Composite Cable".

You can see both of these in this photo:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.asp?Image=13%2D136%2D007%2D02%2Ejpg%2C13%2D136%2D007%2D03%2Ejpg%2C13%2D136%2D007%2D04%2Ejpg%2C13%2D136%2D007%2D05%2Ejpg%2C13%2D136%2D007%2D06%2Ejpg&CurImage=13%2D136%2D007%2D05%2Ejpg&Description=DFI+RS482+INFINITY+Socket+939+ATI+Radeon+Xpress+200+Micro+ATX+AMD+Motherboard+%2D+Retail

I am hoping all I need to do is figure out which of these cables to use, and how to configure them. Failing that, I am hoping a minor purchase of some other kind of adapter cable will get me in business.

Any help appreciated. Also any recommendations on (preferably free) software to either simply do this or do it better would also be appreciated. Thanks in advance,

Girderman


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You'll probably need some kind of video capture device.


----------



## bctune33 (Dec 3, 2006)

The White and Red coax cables with your camera are for sound. The video would be yellow (RCA cables).

The HDTV adapter you asked about is intended to hook from the SVidio output (the black connector below the keyboard and mouse connectors) to a component video (Red, Blue Green Video cable) into your television.

What kind of camera is it you're using? If it's a newer one, then it would probably be best to use firewire to hook it to your pc.

Please post the brand/model of the camera and we can look at what connections are available.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

It's an old RCA, it has only the two outputs that I described. How do I input that to the computer ?

Thanks,

Gird


----------



## bctune33 (Dec 3, 2006)

OK, if it's an older camera, i believe they treated the white as video and the red was mono sound.
At any rate, if those are the only possible outputs, then as bruiser suggested, you will have to get an external Video Capture device.

Here is a link to TigerDirect's Video Capture devices for reference: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=1423

You would have to hook the RCA outputs from the camera into this and use the capture device's software to record the video.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need a video in and video out video card[vivo]


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

I've been doing a bit of research on NewEgg tonight on "Video Capture Cards".

First, I can't tell if this is a "real" hardware class, or just a string of 3 text words for the search engine. This plus dai's suggestion of "ViVo" and I am wonderingif what I am looking for is a particular type of device, or a capability that might be on several different kinds of devices.

Is there a difference between "ViVo" and "Video Capture Device" ?

I guess the new information for me today is that there is a difference between video "in" and video "out". I assumed that the video could go back & forth in any device, but apparantly not.

So now I can see this in a couple of possible ways.

First, I have the on-board ATI video which I despise, and an empty PCIe (x16) slot. It seems that one option is to buy a video card with ViVo (can this interchange with "video capture") capability

Or, I could buy a PCI card. It looks as though they make cards that do video capture.

Is there no way to use the abilities of the motherboard as it is ?

The photo of the Motherboard I posted describes the "Optical S/PDIF *Out*", but the S-Video and DVI-D are just called "ports" with no "out". I was hoping video could also go in. (I have no idea what DVI-D is, and am only somewhat familiar with S-Video.)

Is everyone certain that these are "out" ports only ?

If so, then it looks like I would need to buy some other device. I have NO CLUE what to look for, what specs or qualities I want or should avoid. Does anyone (or has anyone) do this/done this before ?

What do I need to know ? I don't want to under-buy or over-buy this device, if I decide to.

Also, what about software ? Will XP do the software part of it, or is there some special software that also needs to be acquired ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.flightsim.com/cgi/kds?$=main/howto/video.htm


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The "All In Wonder" video cards are usually considered the best. 

Video capture devices come from various vendors. They're not a card. They're an external box you plug your camera or other device into, and the capture device is plugged either into a USB or Firewire port on the pc. I'm pretty sure they all come with some sort of software to do this. Even Nero has capture software, as does Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

thers ur video capture cards wich plug into PCI ur ur USB
then thers video cards with ViVo features.

It really depends on if you need extra video performance or not. I would look at a x1650pciexpress those have ViVo to my knowledge cost around 110$ this would give u a better video card and ur video camera capture device OR

you can get a 30$ video capture card or usb dongle and this will also do the job.


----------

